# I was there



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone else who makes and collects models actually ever worked in a plastics plant where they are made as I did? This was back in the late 1970's through the late 1980's.

We were shipped molds from Revell, AMT and MPC. I had been laid off from my usual job, and ended up working there. It was fascinating to me, as a lifelong kit builder, to be hands on producing them. 

And, sometimes we even were sent the boxes complete with KMart price tags and we shrink wrapped them. The boss allowed us to take one of each, free.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Neat. What city was this?


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

terryr said:


> Neat. What city was this?


A small town, Houston, PA. The company was Canon Plastics, sweatshop and paid minimum wage. But at least the free kits were a bonus.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

mr-replica said:


> A small town, Houston, PA. The company was Canon Plastics, sweatshop and paid minimum wage. But at least the free kits were a bonus.


We also made some kits for Revell.


----------

